# Whats everyones specs ?



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

As it says above whats everyones spec on their order ?

Mine's as follows:-

3.2 Manual
Phantom Black
Red Leather
19" RS4s
Xenon Plus
Short Shift
I Pod prep
Bose

Deposit placed March '06
Ordered May '06
Delivery Jan '07 (cos of the bloody RS4s)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

3.2Q
Phantom black
Magma red
p sensors


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Not actually placed my order yet but I'm booked in Monday to hopefully sort it all out and I think i'm fairly well decided

Mine's as follows:-

3.2 Manual 
Condour Grey 
Black Alcantara 
18" Turbines 
Short Shift 
I Pod prep

Still pondering on Xenons but it's a right old rip off not including them as standard and I resent paying nearly a grand for them so I just dont know really :?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

3.2Q S-Tronic
Sahara Silver with Magma Red Leather
Xenons
Bi-Colour Alloys
Extended Leather
Electric Seats
Symphony II
BOSE
iPod
Acoustic Parking Sensors
ISOFIX


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

3.2 TTC
Deep Sea Blue 
Ice Blue/blk/blk interior 
Bi-Colour 10 spokes 
Short Shift 
Extended leather - coloured 
BOSE 
Ipod connection 
GSM Bluetooth 
DVD satnav 
Acoustic parking 
Isofix 
Auto Pack 
Xenon Plus 
Storage Pack 
Multifunction steering wheel

Ordered: 13th April

Build date: Get real! With these options?


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

2.0T
Silver
Ice Blue/Mineral/Mineral
IPod
Parking Sensors
Cruise Control
18" Turbines
GSM Prep
Multifunction Wheel
Isofix!


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Haven't placed order yet - here are the definate and undecided....

Definate....

3.2Q Manual
Short Shift
BOSE
GSM
Cruise
Parking Sensors
Zenons
Folding Mirrors and Rain Sensors
M/Functional Wheel

Undecided....

Colour - Phantom Black / Saharah / Red / Dolphin
Leather - Red unless Red exterior and then mineral grey
Wheels - 19" or 18" Turbines
Sports Suspension - will it make the ride too hard if I go for the 19"'s
IPOD - have you got full functionality from the s/wheel or radio controls


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I will probably order next year:

2.0T Manual (S-Line if available)
Brilliant Red (why is there no Misano  )
Magma Red Leather
BOSE
Bluetooth
iPod
M/F Steering Wheel
Cruise Control
Sports suspension
Short Shift

Wheels to be put on aftermarket 19" or 20"


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine's a simple one

2.0T
Black leather / Alcantara /Black Carpet
Silver Headlining
Isofix
Shortshifter
Acoustic parking Sensors
Petrol Blue (or maybe Brilliant Red)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

3.2Q
Brilliant Red (or maybe Condor!)
Black Extended Leather
Black head lining
S Line Kit if available
Sports suspension -10mm?
RS4s
Xenons
Bose
P Sensors
iPod
Short Shift


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

3.2 Manual

Condor Grey
Ice blue / black headlining / black carpets
*Extended leather pack (about to be added)
Bi-Colour Alloys

Short Shift
Xenons & Adaptive
Sat Nav Plus
iPod Prep
GSM Bluetooth
Cruise Control
Storage Pack
Multi-Function Steering Wheel
BOSE
Acoustic Parking
Auto Pack

Ordered: Start of June

Nice to see i'm ont the only one who went mad with the options list 

Why don't people add when they ordered and their build date to their posts? Might be useful for other people lloking at certain options etc?


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

2.0TFSI 6sp Manual
Phantom Black
18" Bicolours
Grey Leather/Alcantara, Black Roof

All for the price of a GTI on Contract Hire!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Erm, im no longer sure what i've got since i've change it that many times.

3.2Q

Bose
Xenons
TPM
Cruise
IsoFIX

Not sure if other options have been canceled or not
Autopack
Parking
Ipod


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are my specs





Well someone had to do it.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Homie said:


> Here are my specs


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hiya,

Nothing too exciting on mine!!

2.0T
Dolphin Grey
Red leather 
DSG
RS4 wheel upgade after!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

keithy69 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Nothing too exciting on mine!!
> 
> ...


Aha someone going for Dolphin Grey - You would'nt happen to have a pic would you Keithy?


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

3.2Q
S-Tronic
Petrol Blue
Ice Blue/Grey/Grey
Extended Leather Coloured
Magnetic Ride
Bose
USB
DVD-Nav
Acoustic Parking
Xenon+Adaptive Lights
Cruise
Multi-function wheel
Auto dim/fold mirrors and rain sensor
10 spoke bi-colour alloys


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi
3.2
DSG.....sorry Stronic
Turbine Alloys
Silver
Red leather
Extended black leather
BOSE
Multi function steering wheel

Have changed my colour twice - but feel I cant go wrong with Silver - how dull am I? Beat myself up with birch twigs!


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

On order 3.2 quattro Condor Grey, Ice blue, Extented Leather pack,
18" Bi spokes, S tronic, Multi- Functional Steering Wheel,
Xenon Plus, Bose.

Maybe Megnetic Suspension and Parking sensors.


----------



## tak (May 3, 2006)

3.2 Short shift 
Deep sea blue (changed it from red, but after seeing 5 th gear, not certain again!)
Multi function steering wheel
Bose
All black interior
Parking sensors (if it doesn't affect manufacturing scheduled date - wk 39)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Parking is min 45 build week.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

That's not according to my dealer. Its available from day 1 and my car is build wk39 too.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

3.2 S-tronic
Deep Sea Blue
Luxor Beige
Nappa Leather
Symphony II
Bose
I-pod link
extended leather pack (luxor beige)
Xenons

How much is the S-line body kit then? droooool


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

hmmm ... virtually every car listed is a 3.2 quatt ... now that's interesting :idea:

SO what's happened to all this hype over the 2.0T ... looks like we are all leaning towards the higher powered/ better equipped 4wd version after all


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

heres mine.

2.0T M
Met black 
Red Leather - Extended pack 
Symphony II 
Bose 
Xenons Plus
Muti function steering wheel
GSM phone prep
18" Bi-colour
Tyre pressure

Build Week 39

Strange that not many people have ordered the tyre pressure monitor??

Can't wait.

I was told by my dealer that the RS4's, Ipod and most of the other options would delay the car other than the ones ordered above?

Gavin


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Gav150ttr said:


> Strange that not many people have ordered the tyre pressure monitor??


Some of us were born with built in pressure monitors. :wink: No, I don't know why I ordered the parking sensors either. :? Why don't they fit those sensors to the wheels, to stop you kerbing them?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> 3.2Q S-Tronic
> Sahara Silver with Magma Red Leather
> Xenons
> Bi-Colour Alloys
> ...


Did you not have a Porsche?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that not many people have ordered the tyre pressure monitor??
> ...


yep but i can drive with flat's haha.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Ordered 3.2 V6:

Condor grey
Red leather
Multi CD
ISOFIX
Storage pack
Tyre pressure
Bi-colour alloys


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ezzie said:


> That's not according to my dealer. Its available from day 1 and my car is build wk39 too.


Nope, ive spoken to the TT product manager at Audi UK and parking is min week 45.

Interesting that some people are quoting the build weeks when no UK car has a confirmed build date. Dealer talk such crap.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

jwball said:


> Did you not have a Porsche?


No :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > That's not according to my dealer. Its available from day 1 and my car is build wk39 too.
> ...


Well, his email to me says 'Day 1' Option. So maybe the first build week will be 45 :-/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Parking are a Nov Option, same as Ipod, Autopack and Bi wheels.

Why Audi are doing this is over my head.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not have a Porsche?
> ...


Sorry  Must be my bad memory. I always thought your signature pic was of a cayman.


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

fsm said:


> 3.2 S-tronic
> Deep Sea Blue
> Luxor Beige
> Nappa Leather
> ...


I think you'll find that we are actually having the Phantom black and magma red with extended leather package, dearest fsm. :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

3.2 
S-tronic
Deep Sea Blue
Luxor Beige/Black/Black
Magnetic Ride
Symphony II
Bose
USB
Extended Leather Pack (Black)
Xenons
Auto Pack 
Turbine Wheels
Multi Func Wheel
Tyre Pressure Monitor
Storage Pack


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

deb_fswm said:


> fsm said:
> 
> 
> > 3.2 S-tronic
> ...


B*gger off you, get back in that kitchen and make me a cuppa or you'll be walking back from Gaydon


----------



## rob-tt (Apr 18, 2006)

2.0T S-Tronic
Silver
Grey headlining
Black alcantara
Multifunction steering wheel

(Did originally specify Tyre pressure monitor but removed at dealers advice re delivery time scale)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

come on you need more toys. Ring thr dealer in the morning. Xenons are a must at least.


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

Signed, sealed and deposited on :
3.2 V6
S-Tronic
Phantom Black, Magma, black headliner (no extended leather, as someone else has said, may look a bit too 'Max Power')
Xenons
Storage pack
Bose

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oct/Nov, waiting on a build week now.

p.s. What do you all think about running in times, etc??


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ordered today,

2.0 TFSI - S-tronic 
Sea-Silver, black leather

Audi Magnetic ride 
Pro line pack ( xenon-plus, Bose-sound system, alarm, multi-steering wheel with buttons, silver lights, and smoke backlights, heated seats) 
dark stripe in the window 
Extra Leather pack-2 
Turbine-wheels 18 inch 
aluminium pack

Build in week 37
Delivery week 40


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

3.2 S-tronic 
Condor Grey (just changed from Dolphin)
Light Grey Nappa + Headliner
Extended leather pack
19" RS4's
Xenons Plus (*still* say it should be standard :evil: )
BOSE 
iPod Prep (just added)
Multi-Function Steering Wheel 
Auto dimming, folding mirrors etc.

Nobody gone for the Garage opener then


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

3.2 V6 DSG
Silver
Black Leather/Headliner
Xenon Plus
Bose
Ipod Connector
Multi Function Steering Wheel
18" Turbines
Extended Leather Pack
Isofix Prep.



Donald


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

PATT said:


> Nobody gone for the Garage opener then


No, i'm fitting my own one to open the gates and the garage.

Something like the Target LRC450 or Defender 2 should do the job... :wink:


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Cant wait, cant wait, cant wait, cant wait, cant wait - Order Placed May 2006

2.0T (cos Im gonna chip it  )
Brilliant Black
Magma Red Nappa
18" Turbine Wheels
Xenon Plus
Short Shift
Sat Nav (not DVD as would have to wait till Jan)
Bose
Heated Seats
Tyre Pressure (hey its an extra)
Something else, but cant remember what

Delivery Sept\Oct 2006 

So I couldnt wait until all other options came out. And, ok, I know 3.2 quattro + DSG is monster, but the 2.0T should be able to tune to 280bhp+ mark. My last TT S-Line I had tuned to 289bhp and that was awesome.

Should hear soon when my build slot is :wink:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

So has everyone ordered via a local stealer, or has anyone been brave enough to go by the internet route and try and get some discount?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Sea-Silver, dark stripe in the window


Hi Rebel,
Can I pick your brains a bit - whats the story with the above?
Is Sea Silver just silver or does it have a hint of something else to it?
and whats the dark stripe in the window? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its not a uk thing.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Is there anybody who knows more abouth the Bose in the new TT? a picture or a map? I heard the system was improved.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Bryn said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Sea-Silver, dark stripe in the window
> ...


I'd imagine the 'Dark Stripe in the window' will be the sun strip at the top of the windscreen


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It's the sun strip at the top of the windscreen which is also an option

Sea Silver is the silver colour in our list.
My MK1 which i had for 6 years was also silver


----------



## suzuki420 (Jul 18, 2006)

2.0T FSI Manual
Brilliant Red
Black Alcantara
Short Shift Gearbox
Heated Seats
Symphony2 6CD
Bose
iPod Connection
Multi-function Steering Wheel
Standard Alloys

Got Aftermarket 19" RS4`s On Order Which Dealer Is Fitting When Car Arrives


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

How much did the alloys cost? I am thinking of doing this, its a shame the group buy idea has died off.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

In the netherlands the turbine-alloy's cost 4000 euro extra on a 2.0 tfsi . almost 1400 euro are 2 taxes (BTW and BPM) . For example, the same wheels cost in germany 2500 euro extra. It's a shame. But 16 inch standard won't do the trick.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get replicas, in fact RS4s for that


----------



## suzuki420 (Jul 18, 2006)

Necroscope said:


> How much did the alloys cost? I am thinking of doing this, its a shame the group buy idea has died off.


Replica 19"RS4`s I`m Paying Â£850 with 235/35 R19 Tyres
Note These Alloys Are 8jx19 Whereas Audi`s Are 9jx19 with 255 Tyres.
I Couldn1t Wait Til November For Audi`s Original Wheels So I`ve Saved Myself Â£800 On Audi`s Â£1650 And Will Now Get Car In Early October.Will Then Sell Standard 17" Alloys


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not in the "replica" thing......there's nothing better than the real thing... ;-)


----------

